

Five Years of Censorship on an Internet Blacklist - Hupo
http://www.lapsiporno.info/five_years_of_censorship.html

======
sdoering
And I thought this land in the north was way further up on the "good for the
internet"-ladder...

Sad to see, it implemented the same dumb idea, the Germans fought so hard to
stop, when promoted here by lobby-politicians.

